# Ozzy Did NOT Like Momma Getting into a 'Fight!'



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Before I start, I'm going to let everyone know that I'm a psycho, road-rage fueled, vengeful driver. 

So I'm driving with my friend and Ozzy to Circle K to return a RedBox movie. Some lady pulls out and cuts me off and I have to slam on the breaks, so I high-beam her and tailgate her. She pulls into Circle K, and I came in behind her. 
We got into a verbal confrontation as I was returning the movie, and my friend and Ozzy were sitting in the car. 
Of course, everyone is staring at us (and the people at Circle K know me as the happy, bubbly person, so this was a surprise to them). 

After the confrontation, I go back into the car and my friend said Ozzy was growling the whole time. Apparently he did NOT like that other lady fighting with his momma when he can't do anything about it!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your attitude behind the wheel sucks and you should
get some help for it. you don't own the roads. when
someone cuts you off it could be a mistake in judgement.
when someone cuts you off you slow up and let them in.



Konotashi said:


> Before I start, I'm going to let everyone know that I'm a psycho, road-rage fueled, vengeful driver.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I bought a book for my daughter when she was a teen called Don't Sweat The Small Stuff. In it was a chapter about driving in a situation like you described. The chapter was called Let Them Have An Accident Somewhere Else. I suggest you read it. 

Road rage causes death. I would not have fought with you but called the police. Plus, what if she was an equal psyco and had a gun.

I agree with doggy dad. 

Sorry, I have no respect for road rage drivers. Not too long ago, two drivers got into this and caused an accident. One died and so did an innocent driver on his way to work.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'll admit I have no patience left with driving But where I live, if I did that there would be a good chance that I would get shot, so I just count to 10 and continue on my way


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Maybe the dog was growling because you were acting in a very strange way.

I have to agree with the others. I really do not want to be in a wreck or be shot as collateral damage because two idiots are fighting over something not worth fighting over. 

IF you do each other in. Natural Selection, just die quickly so i don't have to foot as large of a medical bill.

Next time I hope that car you tailgate and flash is an unmarked police car.
Did you see the one where the lady got tired of waiting for a gas pump and actually slammed into it and caught everything on fire? I bet her insurance dropped her!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> Before I start, I'm going to let everyone know that I'm a psycho, road-rage fueled, vengeful driver.


Someday you may pay a price for that attitude. Road rage is a serious issue and not to be taken lightly.
Have you never, accidentally, done something stupid while driving? How would you feel if your innocent mistake led to being tailgated and confronted?
You're lucky that the other person didn't do something drastic against the "psycho, road raged fueled vengeful driver". 

Like I said, someday you're going to go off on the wrong person.

2 charged in road-rage spat punctuated by shotgun blast | punctuated, rage, road - TheMonitor.com

Road rage: Driver hits man with car after argument in Yonkers, cops say | The Journal News | LoHud.com | LoHud.com

Jacksonville police identify victim, suspect in road rage shooting | jacksonville.com


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Wasn't meant to turn into a thread about road rage, just Ozzy's reaction to the confrontation.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Konotashi said:


> Wasn't meant to turn into a thread about road rage, just Ozzy's reaction to the confrontation.


Did you really think that no-one would comment on your completely inappropriate and DANGEROUS behaviour? That people would just laugh it off and not be concerned about it? 
That just isn't very realistic.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

In my opinion, from your description, I would say your dog reacted to you...not to the other person. You had anger WAVES coming off you and then jumped out of the car to confront this person.

Everyone makes stupid mistakes. I've run stop lights while trying to find a road or in a new area. I've cut people off because my car has a bad blind spot. All without intent. If you did that to me, you would have had to deal with the police.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> Wasn't meant to turn into a thread about road rage, just Ozzy's reaction to the confrontation.


Sometimes the best thread intentions turn ugly - been there, done that. 
I agree that Ozzy was probably reacting to you much more than the other person. He was probably confused & scared. Did you notice any behavior while you were tailgating (and probably yelling at) the car?


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> Before I start, I'm going to let everyone know that I'm a psycho, road-rage fueled...


Please keep that attitude in check for your own safety. Years ago when I was waitressing I overheard a conversation where one man was telling his friend that he looks forward to the day that someone does that to him, and how he had a "clip waiting for them". I don't think he meant the hair type. I also have a friend who drives 18 wheelers, the stories he comes back with about what other drivers do chills me to the bone. Imagine being intentionally driven off the road by an 18 wheeler or having one break check you, and thats just the nice stuff. They do have a radio and will call in for backup, you don't suddenly want to find yourself boxed in. 

Remember, no matter how angry you are, there is always someone who is angrier and crazier than you are. When I was 17 (pre cell phone) I almost missed my exit and accidentally cut someone off in my hurry. That man followed me through the back roads, trying to run my car off the road. Needless to say, that after chasing me 20+ minutes I managed to navigate to the police barracks and that man left in handcuffs. If he was mad enough to try to wreck me for 20+ minutes, I dread to think what he would have done if he caught me. In summary, please be careful, you are young and have a whole life to live. Don't let that life be cut short by a rash decision.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

You may want to curb your aggression. You're going to get yourself into trouble acting that way. Then were will Ozzy be? You get aggressive, get sent to jail (or sent to the hospital or dead) you don't have anyone with you but Ozzy, he's stressed, and turns into the typical yappy ankle biter, bites AC trying to get them....

Yeah, I can see that happening.

I'm with the group that says Ozzy was reacting to you and not the woman. You stressed the poor thing out it seems.

Keep in mind that, that sorta stuff can get you into trouble (and you would well deserve it IMO)(No, I don't mean severely hurt or killed)

Be a better roll model/owner for Ozzy.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm in a major metro area. There is usually a story like yours on the news 3 or 4 times a week that didn't end well for one or both people.

Something to think about.... what is of more value to you? The high you get with the road rage or your life?


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> your attitude behind the wheel sucks and you should
> get some help for it. you don't own the roads. when
> someone cuts you off it could be a mistake in judgement.
> when someone cuts you off you slow up and let them in.


well said!


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow. Im glad I don't live near you. I cut someone off the other day BY ACCIDENT. It was an honest mistake on my part, give people the benefit of the doubt. If I was that person you accosted I might have called the cops. And what if that person had a gun? Next time just breathe.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Ozzy was saying, "MOM! Get your butt back over here! NOW!"

Hard lesson to learn, but at least you know that when ever you get really upset, you gotta watch Ozzy! He's gonna keep you in check!


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> In my opinion, from your description, I would say your dog reacted to you...not to the other person. You had anger WAVES coming off you and then jumped out of the car to confront this person.


I would probably tend to agree with this... whenever I'm upset or get into an argument (more like a heated discussion ) with anyone around the dogs, they are on top of it. And they are not stepping in to protect me. They are anxious that I'm in such an amped up state and my cattle dog mix will sit in front of me and get all vocal and nibble my hands. If I don't pay attention to her, she'll start nipping me wherever she can reach. As soon as I take a breathe and calm down, peace returns to the dogs. We joke sometimes that they're the best mediators that we could find


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Gosh this sure didn't go in the direction I thought it was gonna go!!! Having said that, I am glad that no one was hurt and that you learned a valuable lesson..And be assured you are not the only one to lose their tempers be it road rage or other... You know stones, glass houses all that...Jan


----------



## SophieGSD (Feb 6, 2012)

Road rage is a ridiculous reason to die, y'know. In all honesty, if you were doing that to me (Bright-lighting and tailgating me..) I would have let you buy me a whole new rear end, as well as pay the price for being a horrible driver. I probably would have fought animal control for custody of your pretty little puppy as well, just as an added punch to the gut.

Road rage is NOT funny, it's NOT cute, and it's NOT good to do that kind of crap. I don't know how many people I've SEEN be run off the road and KILLED from people like you driving like they own the road. You may pay taxes on it, but you definitely don't own it by any means.

But I'm on the bandwagon of "Your dog was reacting to YOUR vibes." He saw that you were upset and was reacting to YOU. Not the other woman. That wasn't a "I'll protect mama" growl. That was a "Mama's mad, and it's stressing me out, but I don't have a way to express it except growling" reaction. I feel bad for the poor dog, because if you were to ever get into a wreck with him in the car, he could be seriously injured, or even killed. Especially if you don't have one of those special seatbelt harnesses for him.

I'd suggest a reality check on your part.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Whenever I hear road rage stories I always think of this true story that happened about 10 yrs ago in the town we use to live in.

Mom driving with her two small children in the backseat, guy in truck cuts her off causing her to slam on her breaks, she was hot under the collar about it and got out of her car to confront him at the next stop sign. He pulled her back into her car & raped her in front of her children..in the middle of the day.

This story never leaves me...just let it go.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

SophieGSD said:


> Road rage is a ridiculous reason to die, y'know. In all honesty, if you were doing that to me (Bright-lighting and tailgating me..) I would have let you buy me a whole new rear end, as well as pay the price for being a horrible driver. I probably would have fought animal control for custody of your pretty little puppy as well, just as an added punch to the gut.
> 
> Road rage is NOT funny, it's NOT cute, and it's NOT good to do that kind of crap. I don't know how many people I've SEEN be run off the road and KILLED from people like you driving like they own the road. You may pay taxes on it, but you definitely don't own it by any means.
> 
> ...


That expression "your dog mimics your energy and personality", is true for this situation. I've met many aggressive, angry people who have aggressive dogs because the dog feeds off the energy and if the person is mad, the dog is mad. 

If the OP doesn't want a dog that will be a terror, then she needs to cool it. How bad would the OP feel if she was being rageful and the dog jumped out of the car and bit someone because of her actions? What happens to the dog now? 

Road rage is nothing to joke about or be proud of.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

sashadog said:


> We joke sometimes that they're the best mediators that we could find


Jax is. If DD and I are arguing, I calm it down as soon as I see Jax reacting. Her reaction is like a trigger to me to tell me it's all out of control. She cowers when I yell. I've even noticed her anxious if I"m in a hurry and irritated over something. They are very, very sensitive to OUR moods and actions.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

I also accidently cut somebody off once. I was really embarrassed. Thankfully it was on the highway, and I was able to pull next to the guy and mouth "sorry" at him. He gave me a smile and wave, and I felt better. I have also been cut off, and I try to remember that I am also not a perfect driver.


----------



## SophieGSD (Feb 6, 2012)

Chance&Reno said:


> That expression "your dog mimics your energy and personality", is true for this situation. I've met many aggressive, angry people who have aggressive dogs because the dog feeds off the energy and if the person is mad, the dog is mad.
> 
> If the OP doesn't want a dog that will be a terror, then she needs to cool it. How bad would the OP feel if she was being rageful and the dog jumped out of the car and bit someone because of her actions? What happens to the dog now?
> 
> Road rage is nothing to joke about or be proud of.


Agreed. I admit, I used to be one of those hot-heads that would get mad and lay on the horn or something, but after hearing horror stories from friends, I cooled off. I always make sure to keep calm if I have Sophie in the car with me as well. I'd hate for her to have a bad experience "going bye-bye" and make her not want to go anymore.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

SophieGSD said:


> Agreed. I admit, I used to be one of those hot-heads that would get mad and lay on the horn or something, but after hearing horror stories from friends, I cooled off. I always make sure to keep calm if I have Sophie in the car with me as well. I'd hate for her to have a bad experience "going bye-bye" and make her not want to go anymore.


And you changed. It's not easy to release that negative energy. Some people look for people to take it out on. 

I don't have road rage. I sigh and continue driving. When I was much younger, I used to get mad and scream profanities but I never, ever followed someone to confront them! I've had people do that to me. Speed limit is 30, I go the speed limit but because I live in the country, people think I should be doing 50 when there are no other cars in front of me. I don't so they ride my butt, flash their lights, swerve in the road. I've had to slam my brakes on for a few animals that have ran out into the road, to avoid hitting them. THAT infuriates them more. They think I should run over any animal and then speed up to 20 over the limit. I get this every night I come home from work. 

I had one guy freak out on me, follow me to the store and proceed to yell at me for going the speed limit!!!! I ignored him and pretended he wasn't there even though he was less than a foot away from me when he was yelling. When I opened the hatch to my SUV, and grabbed my 120 lb GSD's leash and went to pull him out of the vehicle to go into the store, the guy freaked, jumped in his car and drove off like a maniac. All Chance did is look at the guy. I kissed his head, praised him for being calm, went into the store and as I was turning down that street again, GUESS who was behind me?? This time he kept the distance he is supposed to, by law.. Stupid neighbors... hahahah


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I've had scary road rage people get behind me when I'm passing trucks on the freeway (we usually drive between 65-68) and it's no fun at all. Guy's will flip me off (where's the respect these days) I had one guy waving his arms back there, etc. 
And I've witnessed another incident of someone passing on the left (Freeway so two lanes) and a guy got behind them, tailgated badly, then as soon as they could they moved into the left lane (the slower driver) the guy who'd been behind (Mr. Road Rage) got even with them, and then cut in front of them and slowed down so badly it had to have scared them! I was distraught watching it! That caused the slower driver to move back into the left lane to avoid tailgating HIM, then Mr. Road Rage pulled right in front of them AGAIN and slowed down. They cut back into the right lane and Mr. Road Rage took off. 
I called state patrol and described the incident and they said definitely call 911 should I ever witness something like this again. 

We're talking 4500 lbs of metal. Nothing to play or mess around with. It is a lethal bullet you are driving, a very very large one. 

And you got your dog all upset to boot.




> Remember, no matter how angry you are, there is always someone who is angrier and crazier than you are.


:thumbup:


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

doggiedad said:


> you don't own the roads. when
> someone cuts you off it could be a mistake in judgement.
> when someone cuts you off you slow up and let them in.


How do myou figure? She said someone pulled out. It wasn't a lane change. 

She had to slam on the brakes - not cool at all. People should no better than to pull out like that!

This act deserves a blast on the horn and the high beams for sure!!
The tailgating and following into the parking lot though, no.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hubby is a truck driver..he has road rage to the max. But he keeps it all in our vehicle. Blah! BLAH! BLAH! Drives me bats. 

So one day I gave him a pretend magical wand. I told him to point it at the vehicle and it will magically give the vehicle a flat tire when it's at the most deserted place, and kill all the electronics so the driver will have to walk miles for the nearest gas station. That was years ago. 

He still points his finger at bad drivers and goes "ZAAAAAPPPP!" Like some kind of creepy old man pretending to be a Power Ranger.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry you get so upset while driving. My husband owns a towing company and many years ago he had to tow a car that was involved in a road rage incident resulting in a shooting death. Ever since that, I have changed my behavior, it's not easy. My former nursing instructor also told us a story about a nursing student involved in a road rage incident, no one was killed, but because of his behavior he was denied his professional license. So please be careful. When I was 18, I was coming home from work about 10pm on the freeway and this person tried to run me off the highway for about 5 minutes which felt so much longer.

We use to have this hearing impaired, older Siamese cat that loved to ride in the car with me. Petting him really calmed me down while driving.

Sometimes I want to cry because is seems like it is only me out there, obeying the road rules and being flexible. It sucks.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

GregK said:


> She had to slam on the brakes - not cool at all. People should no better than to pull out like that!
> 
> This act deserves a blast on the horn and the high beams for sure!!
> The tailgating and following into the parking lot though, no.


I understand the frustration. But no amount of frustration should culminate in a confrontation!
There's always the possibility that the OP was speeding (??) and the other person thought that had enough time. Not saying she was speeding, but anything is possible.
I had it happen to me. I came up to a stop sign, saw a car about two blocks down. Plenty of time to pull out and accelerate. I made the right turn and I look into my rear view mirror and saw the car flying up on my tail. The car had to be going at least 20 mph over the speed limit of 35mph. 
They laid on the horn and came right up on my bumper, arms flailing about, obviously ticked off. 
I was in the right! I did not a darn thing wrong. When I put on my turn signal to stop and turn onto my street, she backed off and went around me while I was stopped waiting for traffic. She expressed herself through some choice words shouted at me and floored it to continue her speeding. 
I am not one to mess with, trust me, but follow her and have a verbal (or physical) confrontation? No way! Who knows how unstable this person could have been.
But trust me, had she confronted ME, she would have had a **** of a fight on her hands.


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

Courtney said:


> Whenever I hear road rage stories I always think of this true story that happened about 10 yrs ago in the town we use to live in.
> 
> Mom driving with her two small children in the backseat, guy in truck cuts her off causing her to slam on her breaks, she was hot under the collar about it and got out of her car to confront him at the next stop sign. He pulled her back into her car & raped her in front of her children..in the middle of the day.
> 
> This story never leaves me...just let it go.


Oh my god! I'm scarred for life just by reading this. Did they catch the guy? I hope the woman and her family are ok now.


----------



## SophieGSD (Feb 6, 2012)

GregK said:


> How do myou figure? She said someone pulled out. It wasn't a lane change.
> 
> She had to slam on the brakes - not cool at all. People should no better than to pull out like that!
> 
> ...


Whether they pulled out or not, that's no excuse to act like an idiot and rage on someone. I mean, I could understand a quick honk of the horn, because I do that to the 80+ years old ladies that pull out into 50mph+ traffic, but bright-lighting, tailgating, and following are what, in my book, get you into serious trouble with me. That's when I call the cops, give them a full description of your car and you, and if I can, give them your license plate number so they can keep an eye on you later and check for any withstanding warrants.

Like I told OP, tailgating and bright-lighting are what makes you buy me a new rear end (I drive a small hatchback, so one hit to the rear end buys the WHOLE rear end..), pay a hefty fine for being a raging idiot, and I would probably fight animal control for custody of the dog as an extra kick to the teeth.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Road rage is scary. I am usually ok in the car. When people do something stupid, I usually accept it as a momentary lapse and God knows I have had my share of them. But when I am on a bicycle, I turn into the Tasmanian Devil when people try to kill me. Probably a good thing I can't chase them down, rip them out of their car, and beat them to a pulp. 

One of the gals I used to work with had a husband that worked in a prosecutor's office. One day he was driving down the road when someone flipped him off. He lost his marbles, went after him, and shot at him. Then he had to go to jail. I would say that is pretty extreme, but I worked with this woman every day -- just an ordinary person, whose husband had a bad case of road rage.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Lilie said:


> Hubby is a truck driver..he has road rage to the max. But he keeps it all in our vehicle. Blah! BLAH! BLAH! Drives me bats.
> 
> So one day I gave him a pretend magical wand. I told him to point it at the vehicle and it will magically give the vehicle a flat tire when it's at the most deserted place, and kill all the electronics so the driver will have to walk miles for the nearest gas station. That was years ago.
> 
> He still points his finger at bad drivers and goes "ZAAAAAPPPP!" Like some kind of creepy old man pretending to be a Power Ranger.


This is very cute, and a great example of how one should manage their anger. There seems to be something about a car that makes people "angry". If it were a walking person that accidentally bumped into you, you probably wouldn't react so angrily. I used to get very angry behind the wheel too, when I was very young. One day, a psyche professor at college made a comment that changed my whole outlook on life and "getting angry". He said (not his exact words): "People are always getting angry about dumb things that just aren't worth it. The anger and stress it causes us is harmful to our health (physically and emotionally). Just accept things for what they are." Then, he went on and gave the example of road rage. He said: "So, there is a slow driver in front of you... so what? Don't get angry. Just go around them. You'll feel better and less stressed."

So, I say, "So, someone cut you off... so what? Just let them in and keep going, or go around them if they are slow. Continue about your business and have a happy day." I can say this because I live in drivers' **** (Miami) and I get cut off on a daily basis. Can you imagine if I were to get angry and fight with everyone of them? Not only would I probably be dead by now; but my whole mood would suck everyday of my life... So not worth it.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

Lilie said:


> Hubby is a truck driver..he has road rage to the max. But he keeps it all in our vehicle. Blah! BLAH! BLAH! Drives me bats.
> 
> So one day I gave him a pretend magical wand. I told him to point it at the vehicle and it will magically give the vehicle a flat tire when it's at the most deserted place, and kill all the electronics so the driver will have to walk miles for the nearest gas station. That was years ago.
> 
> He still points his finger at bad drivers and goes "ZAAAAAPPPP!" Like some kind of creepy old man pretending to be a Power Ranger.


I love this!!!


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm glad I wasn't your passenger. 
I would not want MY life in your hands with you being as reckless as you were.
Your driving was reckless (accident waiting to happen) while chasing this woman down, and it was reckless for you to get out of the car. A gun could have come out, and hit ME (passenger) instead of YOU (instigator)


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

Angelina03 said:


> This is very cute, and a great example of how one should manage their anger. There seems to be something about a car that makes people "angry". If it were a walking person that accidentally bumped into you, you probably wouldn't react so angrily.


My guess is that people have the attitude of "entitlement" which makes them angry when things don't go the way they perceive they should.

Everyone (road rage sufferers) thinks they have the right of way and if someone challenges them or does something to take the "entitlement" away, they get infuriated as if it was a personal attack.

You can see a clear example of this on the toll roads. I take a toll road to work every day. After you pass through the toll booths, the ramp goes up a hill and there are clear marked RIGHT and LEFT lanes are for going right or left at the end of the ramp. There is no straight of way. The ramp tends to bottleneck during heavy traffic times. People will drive up the left turn ramp and then suddenly swoop to the right and cut people off. Many accidents happen at this ramp and that just backs traffic up further. The people who do this don't want to be patient and wait like everyone else. They cut of the 18 wheelers because they move too slowly up the ramp. When these people can't cut over like they want and get stuck at the end of the ramp and forced to turn left, they freak out, yelling and screaming at the people driving up the right lane! Like it's THEIR fault that you are an idiot??? Ugh, traffic is always a mess in that area and I HATE taking that ramp on Thursday and Friday afternoons because I KNOW it's going to be a nightmare. I actually work 20 min from my house and most Thursday and Fridays, I KNOW I have to leave an extra 20 minutes early to make sure I leave enough time so I won't be late. 

Drives me nuts but I don't hang out the window flipping people off and screaming because they cut me off. I just wait, patiently, and sometimes I lay on the horn to warn them they don't have enough room. They expect me to stop to let them in. I don't (ooops is that road rage?) I just pretend I don't see them.. hahhahaha I always have someone else's dog or my own dogs in the truck as they are always coming to work with me. I've been rear ended several times on that ramp by people who are trying to cut in behind me because they don't want to follow the traffic flow as if they are ENTITLED to be first up the ramp. There is no other way to get where I have to go so I just deal. I don't get mad when they hit me, I just collect information and give it to my insurance agency. One of the guys who hit me and dented in my back bumper, blamed me for not moving fast enough when the light turned green. Seriously???


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow, you're dangerous and need to chillax.
People make mistakes, I used to see it all the time when I was a bike commuter. They misjudge speeds and some folks are driving with no depth perception.
Grow up and deal with it.
If you had followed me into a parking lot after tailgaiting and flashing high beams, I would have been frightened. I wouldn't have gotten out of my car or rolled my window down.
If you confronted me after I stopped, that's battery. That's a convictable offense. It does go on your criminal record, it does effect your driving record as a road rage offense. I believe it's two points and a six month suspension of your driver's license. Are you going to be one of three out of four drivers that continues to drive on a suspended license?
Just a thought before you get behind the wheel again. California has a road rage law.

V C Section 13210 Court Ordered Suspension Road Rage

A few years back a man got killed for doing what that person did to you. Is it really worth it for a few seconds of fear behind the wheel or an inconvience? To throw your life away and have to ride a bus....?
Ozzy wasn't happy because you were in a "fight" Ozzy was upset because his handler was being a pyscho, the handler is supposed to be calm and confident not screaming profanities and tense.


----------



## SophieGSD (Feb 6, 2012)

People that road rage can be ridiculous. When I lived in Charleston, SC, I was victim of road rage SEVERAL times. One time in particular almost got me killed.

I lived in an apartment complex that was set back off of a very busy road that was notorious for wrecks, whether it was people running red lights (Like, blatantly running them..) or whatever. Well, I was turning left onto the busy road, and was behind an older woman that was driving really slow. Well, I turned on my blinker to switch lanes and go around her, when I look in my rearview mirror and see this massive red GMC Sierra truck come flying up on me. He gets INCHES from my bumper before he brakes, in which case he begins swerving and flipping me off, and I can see him yelling and flailing his arms, and his buddy in the passenger seat doing the same. Well, the slow driver cut in front of me and made me hit my brakes pretty hard, making this guy almost hit me. He lays on his horn (It was one of those aftermarket train horns, so it was LOUD.) and flips me off, then jerks his truck over and flies around me.

Next red light. He's stuck behind a line of traffic, and I'm lucky enough to be first at the light. He jerks the truck over behind me and inches up until he actually taps my bumper and tries pushing me through the intersection. It turns green, and I bark my tires hauling out of there. He flies up beside me and starts trying to drive me off the side of the road, his buddy grinning and flipping me off the whole time! I dialed 9-1-1 and put the phone up to the window, and the guy sped up and left me alone, but holy cow..

Yeah, don't tell me road rage is innocent anger, because it's anything but.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a little bit of road rage, too, and I didn't think this was that bad.

If someone pulls out in front of me like that and I have to slam on the breaks (with my dogs in the car flying and bad rotors of course) or swerve, they're getting the finger and a honk. I naturally tailgate everyone and I've been working on not doing that for a long time, so that doesn't bug me... I don't think there's anything wrong with telling someone they're acting like a fool in traffic which ISN'T safe. If they want to confront me I will confront them right back, but I don't seek out the confrontation, and the OP didn't say she did, either. 

If they wanted to shoot me because I honked at them, well... they'd be the ones going to jail and getting a ticket for wreckless driving.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There was another young girl not so long ago that had a similar road rage post...does anyone remember who that was? Chased some guy up a curvy hill to where a LEO was waiting for them to tow his car and the LEO ticketed her. Anyone remember who that was?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

jennyp said:


> Oh my god! I'm scarred for life just by reading this. Did they catch the guy? I hope the woman and her family are ok now.


They did catch him, from what I recall she remembered the license plate number. She was in her mid 20's. It was such a vile story


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

Konotashi said:


> Before I start, I'm going to let everyone know that I'm a psycho, road-rage fueled, vengeful driver.
> 
> So I'm driving with my friend and Ozzy to Circle K to return a RedBox movie. Some lady pulls out and cuts me off and I have to slam on the breaks, so I high-beam her and tailgate her. She pulls into Circle K, and I came in behind her.
> We got into a verbal confrontation as I was returning the movie, and my friend and Ozzy were sitting in the car.
> ...





DJEtzel said:


> I have a little bit of road rage, too, and I didn't think this was that bad.
> 
> If someone pulls out in front of me like that and I have to slam on the breaks (with my dogs in the car flying and bad rotors of course) or swerve, they're getting the finger and a honk. I naturally tailgate everyone and I've been working on not doing that for a long time, so that doesn't bug me... I don't think there's anything wrong with telling someone they're acting like a fool in traffic which ISN'T safe. If they want to confront me I will confront them right back, but I don't seek out the confrontation, and the OP didn't say she did, either.
> 
> *If they wanted to shoot me because I honked at them, well... they'd be the ones going to jail and getting a ticket for wreckless driving*.


Actually she was because she continued to be angry and vocal even after they got out of the car. IMO she was looking to continue the argument and prove her point.

And THIS bolded, red statement, is rediculous. Is it REALLY worth YOUR life because someone cut you off???


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Chance&Reno said:


> Actually she was because she continued to be angry and vocal even after they got out of the car. IMO she was looking to continue the argument and prove her point.
> 
> And THIS bolded, red statement, is rediculous. Is it REALLY worth YOUR life because someone cut you off???


OP never said who started the confrontation, did they? I have been going to the same place as other people whom I've cut off in traffic or have cut me off and I've been on both sides of that street. I get out of my car and ignore them, if they were the offender and said something to me, you can believe I would defend myself and their idiotic procedures in traffic. 

I'm reacting in a social norm. People kill people for stupid reasons all the time, that doesn't mean I should quit living my life because I'm afraid of being shot. The chances of this happening in my everyday life are slim to none. Confrontations can occur ANYWHERE for ANY reason and result in deaths when there are unstable individuals involved.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> I'm reacting in a social norm.


Just because a person reacts within a culture's social norm does not mean it is appropriate or smart.

In some societies, a woman can be mutilated or killed for all sorts of small "infractions" within their societal norms.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

DJEtzel said:


> OP never said who started the confrontation, did they? I have been going to the same place as other people whom I've cut off in traffic or have cut me off and I've been on both sides of that street. I get out of my car and ignore them, if they were the offender and said something to me, you can believe I would defend myself and their idiotic procedures in traffic.
> 
> I'm reacting in a social norm. People kill people for stupid reasons all the time, that doesn't mean I should quit living my life because I'm afraid of being shot. The chances of this happening in my everyday life are slim to none. Confrontations can occur ANYWHERE for ANY reason and result in deaths when there are unstable individuals involved.


By tailgaiting and using highbeams inappropriately....the OP was continuing the confrontation.
What I may have missed was the pure coincidental fact that they may have been going to the same place.
However, if something did (playing the "what if game" here) happen; it could be construed that she (OP) was in fact following the driver who cut her off. Merely by the tailgaiting and high beam factor, it would appear to a non involved witness that she was attempting retaliation in an aggressive manner. (CA law states that is unacceptable as a social norm---sadly we wasted tax dollars to come up with that)

No one (at least in CA) is asking anyone to "quit living their lives"....the lawmakers have just realized that there are more people crammed in high density areas acting out anger inappropriately while operating a motor vehicle. 
If you get so angry in a motor vehicle when someone cuts you off that you tailgait, flash highbeams and continue to verbal assault someone; that's an inappropriate amount of anger and could definitely lead to a confrontation. 
It could be construed as unstable. It would frighten me if I accidently cut someone off and they did that (as I said before).
I'm not saying that it doesn't annoy me. Sheesh, where I live some of the Muslim women that aren't allowed to drive in their original places of origins are driving here and it's SCARY. I just don't blow up at it. And, yes a few times Alice has been thrown between the seats almost hitting the dashboard. Um, that's MY FAULT for not having her restrained in a moving vehicle.
Yes, I have seen people put their brakes on the expressway, come to a stop and put their right blinker on because they are going to miss their exit. People have actually tried U-Turns on the Golden Gate Bridge (6-lanes of no barrier divided traffic) so now we have signs.
Oh, and I've been hit three times on my bicycle by people who don't feel that they have to come to a COMPLETE STOP while turning right on a red traffic light. 
Only one person stopped to exchange information.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

I have been trying for years to understand why people are so angry and confrontational all the time. I'm of the mindset that there is a place and time for that type of behavior and behind a wheel is not one of them. Sorry to offend anyone but acting like that is childish and dangerous. Like I said, is it really worth your life because someone fails to put on a blinker? Maybe they did it accidentally and maybe they do it on purpose and it's a pattern for them, either way, acting like a maniac will accomplish nothing but putting others lives in danger and raising your blood pressure. 

Truth is, I believe in karma. I also believe you will be treated the way you treat others. We may have our back and forths on this forum, but I do not search out confrontation the way some other members do. They have message board rage! It's not as dangerous as road rage but it is rediculous, none the less. BUT based on what I have read in this thread, the message board rage/constant confrontational attitude of some of the members here, it doesn't surprise me to learn that you also have road rage..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think it's stress. Sometimes I think it would be better to go back to the "old days" when you could slug someone in the face when they deserved it instead of feeling impotent and then completely blowing a gasket at the wrong time with the straw that broke your back.



> message board rage!


 :rofl: You could write a whole doctorate thesis on that!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Didn't mean for this to turn into a bashing thread. 

First off, I was going to Circle K to return a movie. She went to Circle K to confront me. Had she not went in, I wouldn't have followed her. Since it was a small stretch of road, I didn't have enough time to go around her before I would have had to hit the turn-in for the gas station. 
Yes, she did turn in before me, but that was where I was intending to go in the first place. 

I'm not trying to justify my actions, because everyone does stupid stuff eventually, but had she at least waved or did some type of simple gesture to apologize, I wouldn't have reacted the way I did. 

I know I'm not perfect, either. I've made mistakes driving, but I always wave or give at least some sort of gesture to the person who I may have cut off (or whatever else). If I'm in the wrong and they want to high-beam me and tail gate me, then I'm not going to get offended and try and confront them. I know I was in the wrong, so they're likely acting the way I would.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> I think it's stress. Sometimes I think it would be better to go back to the "old days" when you could slug someone in the face when they deserved it instead of feeling impotent and then completely blowing a gasket at the wrong time with the straw that broke your back.
> 
> :rofl: You could write a whole doctorate thesis on that!


I'm sure someone has already done that. It would be interesting, though!


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

Konotashi said:


> Didn't mean for this to turn into a bashing thread.
> 
> First off, I was going to Circle K to return a movie. She went to Circle K to confront me. Had she not went in, I wouldn't have followed her. Since it was a small stretch of road, I didn't have enough time to go around her before I would have had to hit the turn-in for the gas station.
> Yes, she did turn in before me, but that was where I was intending to go in the first place.
> ...


Thank you for clarifying some of the stuff being discussed. It takes courage to admit this and I give you kudos for doing so.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Wouldn't it be a nicer place if we treated others the way we would like to be treated, instead of treating others the way we expect them to treat us?

My guess is that it is at least 99.9 percent of the time an accident when someone does something, like cutting you off, or wrongly taking the right of way. If someone spelled a word wrong, or made a mistake with your change would you light up a neon light above them and run after them yelling, "Doofus!!! You made a mistake!!!" So why blast your horn, put on high beams, and tailgate?


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

This sure has made for some interesting reading. I personally don't think it is worth my time and effort to "school" someone who may have cut me off or driven in some inappropriate manner. I am sure I am not a perfect driver either. And when I make a mistake I don't appreciate a "lesson" from an enraged driver. Trust me, I am not going to be a better driver if you decide to teach me a lesson by tailgating or flashing or whatever. If I do something stupid, a little "letting me know" honk or flash is more than enough. This is not to say I don't ever get angry behind the wheel when I get cut off or stuck behind someone going negative 25mph or whatever.... I just tell myself that I am the perfect driver and everyone else on the road is an a$$hole.


----------



## Sapakus (Aug 10, 2010)

CarrieJ said:


> By tailgaiting and using highbeams inappropriately....the OP was continuing the confrontation.
> What I may have missed was the pure coincidental fact that they may have been going to the same place.
> However, if something did (playing the "what if game" here) happen; it could be construed that she (OP) was in fact following the driver who cut her off. Merely by the tailgaiting and high beam factor, it would appear to a non involved witness that she was attempting retaliation in an aggressive manner. (CA law states that is unacceptable as a social norm---sadly we wasted tax dollars to come up with that)
> 
> ...



What in the world does a person's religion have to do with their driving skills?? there are many people from different backgrounds and religion who are not good at driving. There are people who had the privilege to drive since they turn legal age to drive, and had the access to driving school suck at driving. Driving is a skill, not everyone is good at it. This is some narrow-minded, racist, disgusting thinking.


----------



## Salem (Oct 26, 2010)

Sapakus - While I agree that religion does not determine someone's ability to drive, I want to point out that CarrieJ said that they were not allowed to drive in their countries of origin. When they came here, they may not have taken the time to learn how to drive or even get a license. There are Muslim countries that forbid women from driving.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Salem said:


> Sapakus - While I agree that religion does not determine someone's ability to drive, I want to point out that CarrieJ said that they were not allowed to drive in their countries of origin. When they came here, they may not have taken the time to learn how to drive or even get a license. There are Muslim countries that forbid women from driving.



That is how I took it. Not that they are Muslim, but that where they are from they are not allowed to drive, so they over compensate and get overzealous and sorta sling shot from "NO DRIVING" to "I CAN DRIVEEEEEE, Watch this!!!" sorta thing.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If I see my neighbors behind the wheel, I will be pretty scared too, and it has everything to do with their religion. They are Amish. And the young feller is often racing his buggy horse up and down the street, so I expect he might like speed.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

selzer said:


> If I see my neighbors behind the wheel, I will be pretty scared too, and it has everything to do with their religion. They are Amish. And the young feller is often racing his buggy horse up and down the street, so I expect he might like speed.


 LOL :laugh:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Salem said:


> Sapakus - While I agree that religion does not determine someone's ability to drive, I want to point out that CarrieJ said that they were not allowed to drive in their countries of origin. When they came here, they may not have taken the time to learn how to drive or even get a license. There are Muslim countries that forbid women from driving.


 
That was the way I understood it as well.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I should read this thread to The Mate and his boys, because they always claim I have road rage, when in fact, I just vent with a few really saucy swear words and move on with life. (Okay, so I curse a whole bunch and call the other driver a bunch of names really loudly and hope they step barefoot on legos every night from now on.) I will use the horn to let somebody know "Hey, car here!", and I'll flash my high-beams to remind somebody to switch to low beams at night when they are coming straight at me, but other than that I figure it's not up to me to police how others drive. 

I get very frustrated at how so many people drive like real idiots out there, putting others in danger because of their own stupidity or rude driving. But instead of trying to confront them, I work very hard on my defensive driving skills and try to pay a lot of attention so that I can avoid a collision.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i figure like someone with sense. i figure like someone that
doesn't encourage another to have road rage. i figure like someone
that it doesn't matter why you're cut off. i figure like someone
thinking the other person made a mistake, they miscalulated.



doggiedad said:


> your attitude behind the wheel sucks and you should get some help for it. you don't own the roads. when
> someone cuts you off it could be a mistake in judgement.
> when someone cuts you off you slow up and let them in.





GregK said:


> >>>> How do myou figure?<<<<
> 
> She said someone pulled out. It wasn't a lane change.
> 
> ...


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Well the 'mistake' could have been deadly.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

so, you react to what could have been? tailgating and flashing
your high beams could be deadly for you and your dog. suppose
the person being tailgated slams on the breaks? what if the person being
tailgated slams on their brakes but immediately floors it or just speeds up?
you slam on your breaks. what happens to you and those in the car
with you? come on now, "it could have been deadly".



GregK said:


> Well the 'mistake' could have been deadly.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Guess you didn't read my whole post:



GregK said:


> The tailgating and following into the parking lot though, no.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

Konotashi said:


> Didn't mean for this to turn into a bashing thread.
> 
> First off, I was going to Circle K to return a movie. She went to Circle K to confront me. Had she not went in, I wouldn't have followed her. Since it was a small stretch of road, I didn't have enough time to go around her before I would have had to hit the turn-in for the gas station.
> Yes, she did turn in before me, but that was where I was intending to go in the first place.



If you had been in front of her, she would have "gone into Circle K to confront you" 

She was going to Circle K anyway, apparently. By your description of your first post. Your the one that followed her in, and decided that you were going to get into a confrontation with her.

I still say, I'm glad I wasn't your passenger/friend in the car. You could have backed off, and not let the anger, adrenaline escalate. But you didn't. Hopefully, this is a lesson learned by you, your passenger, and the lady that may have not known there was going to be such an aggressive road rage filled person behind her.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I can have road rage, but I keep it in the car. I mumble under my breath, grit my teeth and get away from them when I safely can. I learned my lesson back in college when I almost got into a potentially fatal accident when someone tried to run me off the road for going the speed limit on the main highway. I've also had a gun pulled on me while in the car. I wont endanger mine and others lives. These days, if someone tries that crap with me.... I get their tags and turn it into the PD. I can't tell you how many times I've done that and ended up passing them while they were pulled over getting tickets. Didn't get them very far! It may be harsh, but it saves lives. I'd rather someone angry about a ticket then dead on the side of the road.

Btw, I don't know where you are from, but here in FL, we have problems with this often. This is the cause of many many accidents and deaths. You start that with the wrong person here, you end up dead..... Can't tell you how many horrible pictures and stories I've had to hear from law enforcement friends. It's very sad.

I'm sorry, but if I was that lady..... you'd be having a chat with the police. 

We all make mistakes, we are human. Though, please learn from this and try to make better decisions from now on.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

DJEtzel said:


> If they wanted to shoot me because I honked at them, well... they'd be the ones going to jail and getting a ticket for wreckless driving.


They are in jail...... where are you in that case?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Snickelfritz said:


> If you had been in front of her, she would have "gone into Circle K to confront you"
> 
> She was going to Circle K anyway, apparently. By your description of your first post. Your the one that followed her in, and decided that you were going to get into a confrontation with her.
> 
> I still say, I'm glad I wasn't your passenger/friend in the car. You could have backed off, and not let the anger, adrenaline escalate. But you didn't. Hopefully, this is a lesson learned by you, your passenger, and the lady that may have not known there was going to be such an aggressive road rage filled person behind her.





> She pulls into Circle K, and I came in behind her.
> We got into a verbal confrontation as I was returning the movie,


This is how I read it too, not that she pulled into Circle K to confront the OP.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

My son got into a fight last week because someone hit him with a car as he was walking by a gas station. A woman backed into him, knocked him down and yelled at him. He ended up in a fist fight with her boyfriend.

I told him, "If someone hits you with their car and the 1st words out of their mouth aren't 'I am so sorry.' just call 911 because they aren't reasonable." Konotashi, I really like your posts and am impressed by your maturity but this "road rage" does not become you. I hope that you can see the concern rather than criticism.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Snickelfritz said:


> If you had been in front of her, she would have "gone into Circle K to confront you"
> 
> She was going to Circle K anyway, apparently. By your description of your first post. Your the one that followed her in, and decided that you were going to get into a confrontation with her.


When I got out of my car, I didn't even look in her direction. I went straight to the RedBox and she aggressively approached me. I cannot say it was unwarranted, but *she *confronted *me*. 
She wasn't going to Circle K for any other reason than to confront me. As soon as our 'confrontation' ended, she left.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I haven't read this whole thread yet but I am going to tell you a little story about road rage.

About 10 years ago when I was working in the Peds ER, they brought in a young girl from an accident on the highway. She wasn't hurt but we were told the driver was killed. Shot. In the head. 

Apparently something had happened in the tunnel coming back from the beach. They never knew or released which car started it but the aggression apparently continued apprx 70 miles up the highway until someone in the first car pulled out a gun and shot the driver of the second car in the head. The driver was a 17 year old girl and had just graduated high school and ws due to leave for college in the fall. 

They never caught the shooter. He/she just disappeared up the highway. Killed a teenager and was gone. 

Yeah, road rage, never a good idea.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> She wasn't going to Circle K for any other reason than to confront me. As soon as our 'confrontation' ended, she left.


How did she know you were going to Circle K if she was in front? She guessed you were going there so she pulled in?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> She wasn't going to Circle K for any other reason than to confront me. As soon as our 'confrontation' ended, she left.


__________________

But she pulled in ahead of you!? How did she know you were headed to Circle K??
She may have left because of your aggression on the road which she figured you'd continue face-to-face (I would have assumed that!) Also you said people at Circle K always have seen you as a nice person or whatever, and suddenly they were "shocked" at your behavior. 

So you didn't just stand there while "she" confronted "you"?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

While I like you, if you said that to me, I would have not gotten into the same car while you were driving. Either I'd be the driver or I'd stay out of the car.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I would guess that if she was already headed there and then this lunatic (you) who was tailgating and flashing the high beams at her turned in as well, she probably assumed that YOU were following HER there and THEN decided to confront you. 

In the end, you were still the aggressor and started the altercation with your childish and dangerous road rage antics. Like someone else said, had it been me, you would have been talking to the police and not returning a movie. 

You have always come across as VERY mature on here. This road rage issue you have is NOT mature, not becoming and dangerous, for you and those that share the road with you. What if she had pulled a gun or if someone with her had pulled a gun? They could have shot you or a bullet could have even killed Ozzy.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> How did she know you were going to Circle K if she was in front? She guessed you were going there so she pulled in?


Turn signal? I've been followed before by a boyfriends ex girlfriend on the roa very violently, and slowed down so she could pass me. She got in front and at lights, stop signs, etc she followed me by looking at my turn signal to see where I was going. I finally tricked her and went the opposite direction to get rid of her, but people do that all the time.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

My guess is the gal was going to Circle K but thought the better of it and left after the confrontation. 
The OP was the aggressor in this whole scenario and now is probably embarrassed since she's been confronted with her behavior. 

Kono, I'm glad you brought it up because hopefully you can change your behavior, but don't try to white wash things for us now - you started this thread with:



> Before I start, I'm going to let everyone know that *I'm a psycho, road-rage fueled, vengeful driver.*


Whatever it takes to change this attitude and mentality, DO IT. Say prayers, chant, do yoga, whatever it takes, but change this behavior. There's already too many people like this out there, and it's not getting any better. You've heard tales of people losing their lives over and over because of road rage. 
If you are out there raging and get killed, who is going to take care of your dog??
Life is too short for such stress and anger. Just try to do better from now on.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow, all these stories make me nervous to drive...I wouldn't ever confront people because usually 30 seconds later I'm over it, but these stories are making me nervous....I am 17 by the way and I'm studying to get my permit which I'm excited and nervous about now.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Reading this thread makes me wonder of the age breakdown...the ones who understand and agree with the OP, versus the ones who see this as dangerous...


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

ksotto333 said:


> Reading this thread makes me wonder of the age breakdown...the ones who understand and agree with the OP, versus the ones who see this as dangerous...


Proudly hit the big 50 this year  . Did the OTR hotshot stuff for a few years, saw way to many times the results of this kind of crap. Now hear on the news EVERY WEEK someone dying because of the same. Know far to well the sick, sinking feeling when coming up on an accident scene, with a roll over and it was the same car/truck tailgating and generally acting the ultimate height of stupidity a few miles back.

As far as I am concerned drivers like that should have licences revoked until anger management classes and driver education (not refresher, full course) classes are successfully completed. Then only reinstated on limited conditions until they PROVE they can be safe behind the wheel without monitoring. 

Ok off my soapbox.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Twyla said:


> Proudly hit the big 50 this year  . Did the OTR hotshot stuff for a few years, saw way to many times the results of this kind of crap. Now hear on the news EVERY WEEK someone dying because of the same. Know far to well the sick, sinking feeling when coming up on an accident scene, with a roll over and it was the same car/truck tailgating and generally acting the ultimate height of stupidity a few miles back.
> 
> As far as I am concerned drivers like that should have licences revoked until anger management classes and driver education (not refresher, full course) classes are successfully completed. Then only reinstated on limited conditions until they PROVE they can be safe behind the wheel without monitoring.
> 
> Ok off my soapbox.


I'm 54, and can understand getting frustrated but tailgating, and chasing is unacceptable. I work in the trucking industry, and my drivers see scary things everyday..


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

blehmannwa said:


> My son got into a fight last week because someone hit him with a car as he was walking by a gas station. A woman backed into him, knocked him down and yelled at him.


WOW! You're kidding??? What'd she do, yell at him to stay out of her way?? :rolleyes2:

:thumbsdown:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

A woman got killed like this in our town a few weeks ago (ran over by a pickup backing up).
A child got killed by her own mother in a parking lot - mom thought she was in the car already, but she wasn't. The child was 6-7yrs. old.
And my daughter almost got hit by a guy backing up in his truck, he only looked over his right shoulder, and not his left - I pulled her back by her jacket just in time.

There's so many risks out there already, as a pedestrian or a motorist, that adding flaring tempers to the mix is just going to be deadly, one way or another.

And no, it's not an age thing.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

[_QUOTE=Chance&Reno;2443300]My guess is that people have the attitude of "entitlement" which makes them angry when things don't go the way they perceive they should.

Everyone (road rage sufferers) thinks they have the right of way and if someone challenges them or does something to take the "entitlement" away, they get infuriated as if it was a personal attack._ 
Yes, this sums it up perfectly. And is spans all ages.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

_A child got killed by her own mother in a parking lot - mom thought she was in the car already, but she wasn't. The child was 6-7yrs. old._

That is so sad. My husband and his family actually back the car out of the garage, then everybody gets in the car. That drives me crazy because it seems like an accident waiting to happen. I prefer everybody to be in the car before backing out (although I know in the case you mentioned the mom thought the girl was in the car). 

For the 17-year-old who posted she is getting afraid from reading this thread - my advice is if another car is acting aggressive (following you, honking, flashing brights) just call the police. Don't get out of your car if you can help it. And if you know where the police station is then just drive straight to the police station and let them handle it.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

RileyMay said:


> Wow, all these stories make me nervous to drive...I wouldn't ever confront people because usually 30 seconds later I'm over it, but these stories are making me nervous....I am 17 by the way and I'm studying to get my permit which I'm excited and nervous about now.


There are actually courses you can take to help you feel prepared to deal with any road rage you might encounter. I took one that was a defensive driving course and while it was pretty basic, they did go over a lot of the different scenarios with you. They even had a state patrol officer come in and give a talk one day and remind us that you should never hesitate to call the police if someone is driving dangerously and threatening you. That alone made me feel more confident!! Don't be scared, be smart


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

LaneyB said:


> _A child got killed by her own mother in a parking lot - mom thought she was in the car already, but she wasn't. The child was 6-7yrs. old._
> 
> That is so sad. My husband and his family actually back the car out of the garage, then everybody gets in the car. That drives me crazy because it seems like an accident waiting to happen. I prefer everybody to be in the car before backing out (although I know in the case you mentioned the mom thought the girl was in the car).
> 
> For the 17-year-old who posted she is getting afraid from reading this thread - my advice is if another car is acting aggressive (following you, honking, flashing brights) just call the police. Don't get out of your car if you can help it. And if you know where the police station is then just drive straight to the police station and let them handle it.


Thanks for the advice!



sashadog said:


> There are actually courses you can take to help you feel prepared to deal with any road rage you might encounter. I took one that was a defensive driving course and while it was pretty basic, they did go over a lot of the different scenarios with you. They even had a state patrol officer come in and give a talk one day and remind us that you should never hesitate to call the police if someone is driving dangerously and threatening you. That alone made me feel more confident!! Don't be scared, be smart


 
I will deff. be asking to take that course, thank you!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

My sister has a horrible case of road rage, it drives me nuts!!!!!!! I always tell her the problem with road rage is, there is a pretty good chance the person you've involved in your rage, is a bigger idiot than you!!!! she has simce calmed down after flashing and honking, the guys she did it to followed her home and slashed her tires, it proved my point. I'm not going to say I never get frustrated and angry behind the wheel, ****, I live in Southern California, road rage capital of the world, but I keep my temper in check, albeit spewing a few words that could make a sailor blush, but it's contained in the cab of my truck, thank God cars can't talk.  

I remember though one time driving my horse to the Equine Hospital, she was suffering from laminitis, as I was driving down the street a car quickly pulled out in front causing me to have to severely brake, banging my horse around in the back, I was LIVID and honked and screamed and threw her the bird as expletives escaped from my mouth, the lady pulled up to me and rolled her window down, I was still hot and ready to engage if need be, but than she profusely apoligized and said her baby was choking on a cheerio and she didn't think, turns out the quick acceleration when she pulled in front of me dislodged it! I accepted her apology and my horse was no worse for wear, the irony is I have personalized plates that say RHAGE.  thats the name of my favorite mare, who happendd to be in the trailer that day.


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

My step dad had terrible road rage.. which is why he now has fake front teeth. He confronted a guy who cut him off, got a fist in the face and swallowed them. Needless to say hes calmed down quite a bit since then .


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LARHAGE said:


> My sister has a horrible case of road rage, it drives me nuts!!!!!!! I always tell her the problem with road rage is, there is a pretty good chance the person you've involved in your rage, is a bigger idiot than you!!!! she has simce calmed down after flashing and honking, the guys she did it to followed her home and slashed her tires, it proved my point. I'm not going to say I never get frustrated and angry behind the wheel, ****, I live in Southern California, road rage capital of the world, but I keep my temper in check, albeit spewing a few words that could make a sailor blush, but it's contained in the cab of my truck, thank God cars can't talk.
> 
> I remember though one time driving my horse to the Equine Hospital, she was suffering from laminitis, as I was driving down the street a car quickly pulled out in front causing me to have to severely brake, banging my horse around in the back, I was LIVID and honked and screamed and threw her the bird as expletives escaped from my mouth, the lady pulled up to me and rolled her window down, I was still hot and ready to engage if need be, but than she profusely apoligized and said her baby was choking on a cheerio and she didn't think, turns out the quick acceleration when she pulled in front of me dislodged it! I accepted her apology and my horse was no worse for wear, the irony is I have personalized plates that say *RHAGE.  thats the name of my favorite mare*, who happendd to be in the trailer that day.


So, you join a GSD forum and call yourself by your horse's name. 

Now we understand. Hmmmmm. So do you call yourself by your dog's name on your horse forum???

Just kidding, glad your horse wasn't hurt. People really don't realize that it is a whole lot harder to stop a vehicle that weights 2-3 times what a normal auto weighs, and that horses can easily be hurt in a trailer. At the same time, when your kid is choking, people are not always in the best state of mind.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

ksotto333 said:


> Reading this thread makes me wonder of the age breakdown...the ones who understand and agree with the OP, versus the ones who see this as dangerous...


 i luv it! i wanted to say that but firstly i wouldn't have been so eloquent and secondly i was afraid of the fallout from members of NOT my old age! yes i'm chicken!:laugh:


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

selzer said:


> So, you join a GSD forum and call yourself by your horse's name.
> 
> Now we understand. Hmmmmm. So do you call yourself by your dog's name on your horse forum???
> 
> Just kidding, glad your horse wasn't hurt. People really don't realize that it is a whole lot harder to stop a vehicle that weights 2-3 times what a normal auto weighs, and that horses can easily be hurt in a trailer. At the same time, when your kid is choking, people are not always in the best state of mind.


 
Exactly, thats why I couldn't be mad, I would have done it for any of my animals too, let alone a child, my horse was fine, she's a calm horse, as for my user name, well, I have Gavin in my avatar on all my horse websites, so it evens out, plus he's on my computer home screen, and my iphone wall paper.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> People really don't realize that it is a whole lot harder to stop a vehicle that weights 2-3 times what a normal auto weighs,


We recently upgraded(??) our F-150 to an F-350. I'm always slightly amused when someone pulls out in front of me. It is a lot harder to stop the big truck than the little one - one of these days some smart-alek who thinks he/she can dodge in front of me is going to get t-boned - and it won't be pretty


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I passed my permit test today.......:help:


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I should have worded my first post better. I don't go out on the road and hunt for people driving poorly, like it comes across in my original post. 
I have bi-polar (I know, not an excuse, but it doesn't help my road rage), and when someone cuts me off or nearly gets me into an accident, I'm going to turn into that psycho driver I mentioned in my original post. 

For the most part, I yell at other drives and give a few choice words, even though I know they can't hear me. (What can I say, calling them names when they can't hear me makes me feel better, LOL). 

More often than not (vastly), I'm a calm, safe driver that follows the rules of the road. My foot can get a bit heavy at times, but that's about it. 
Should probably add I would never take on a big trucker. I have respect (fear?) for the vehicles they're driving and would never want to cross one. (Joy Ride may play a part in my caution with truckers). Hehe.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Konotashi said:


> I should have worded my first post better. I don't go out on the road and hunt for people driving poorly, like it comes across in my original post.
> I have bi-polar (I know, not an excuse, but it doesn't help my road rage), and when someone cuts me off or nearly gets me into an accident, I'm going to turn into that psycho driver I mentioned in my original post.
> 
> For the most part, I yell at other drives and give a few choice words, even though I know they can't hear me. (What can I say, calling them names when they can't hear me makes me feel better, LOL).
> ...


Much better explanation.lol.

Oh Paul Walker is in that movie.lol


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

> I have bi-polar (I know, not an excuse, but it doesn't help my road rage), and when someone cuts me off or nearly gets me into an accident, I'm going to turn into that psycho driver I mentioned in my original post.


Still, get it under control. It's dangerous. Especially when you have somebody driving with you, YOU have a responsibility for THEIR Life and well-being. Their life is literally in YOUR hands and when you decide to turn into that Psycho-Driver there is NOTHING they can do about it. 

Could you live with the fact that one of your friends died because of your actions?


----------

